#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-25
<cjohnston> howdy
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<nigel_nb> hey Pendulum :)
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum nigel_nb
 * nigel_nb gives award of merit to cjohnston , Pendulum , and _marx_ 
<nigel_nb> for all the hard work!
<Pendulum> and pleia2 !
<nigel_nb> doh! missed pleia2 ! her too!!
<DiegoTc> hi guys :D
<nigel_nb> hey DiegoTc :)
<DiegoTc> hi nigel_nb
<DiegoTc> again
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, pleia2 USA Team lost yesterday
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> usa lost wat?
<cjohnston> soccer
<nigel_nb> bah
<nigel_nb> I only watch cricket
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb, soccer is cool
<DiegoTc> http://www.ussoccer.com/News/Mens-National-Team/2010/01/US-vs-Honduras-Post-match-Quote-Sheet.aspx
<nigel_nb> yeah, but india never makes it to the world cup ;)
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb, you are from india?
<nigel_nb> yeah
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb, well Honduras Team also until this year(28 years without going to a world cup)
<nigel_nb> ah
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb, from what part of india are you?
<nigel_nb> DiegoTc, bangalore
 * cjohnston thinks he us bugging pleia2 again.. lol
<DiegoTc> hahaha
<nigel_nb> I think so too!
<nigel_nb> but I'm thinking I'm bugging everyone with my enthusiasm
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> im working on my todo list that she gave me
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigel_nb> anything on the todo that has "remind nigel to .."?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<nigel_nb> ah, remember it now
<nigel_nb> classroom logo
<shrini> mhall119: are you there?
<shrini> mhall119: solved evolution issue with u1?
<cjohnston> uggh
 * cjohnston cant sleep
<shrini> cjohnston: :-)
<cjohnston> hey shrini
<shrini> cjohnston: hello :-)
<shrini> cjohnston: still working?
<cjohnston> define working
<shrini> cjohnston: hahahaha
<cjohnston> at work.. no
<cjohnston> cant sleep.. so im going to take care of stuff on my todo list
<shrini> cjohnston: fine :-)
<shrini> cjohnston: great.
<nigel_nb> morning/evening everyone
 * nigel_nb yawns
<pleia2> morning
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> did u see my PM yesterday?
<pleia2> yep, is that idea different from the one I posted to the list?
<nigel_nb> when? where?
<pleia2> yesterday, replying to your post
<pleia2> 24 hours would be great, we just need to recruit volunteers from other tzs
<nigel_nb> ah, yeah, but then, I was thinking of it across 3 days
<nigel_nb> now, I'm thinking of an all in one day effort
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<nigel_nb> we can divide it across the membership regions
 * pleia2 nods
<nigel_nb> so 3 groups work for 8 hours and we'll be dne
<nigel_nb> probably groups of 3 each or somethin
<pleia2> were you thinking the same sessions at each one?
<nigel_nb> no
<nigel_nb> we could have one session repeating thrice
<nigel_nb> "Whats new in Lucid"
<nigel_nb> everything else has to change I think
<nigel_nb> the idea is everyone gets to participate, the drawback is everyone misses some part of it
<pleia2> it has to change?
<pleia2> I don't see a huge problem with repeating some sessions, as what we have volunteers for dictates
<nigel_nb> we "could" repeat, I dont mind.
<nigel_nb> like each team change, we repeat all courses, but new instructors
<nigel_nb> another drawback is EU has a lot of languages, we mite need to get a french and german at least
<nigel_nb> if only for their TZ times
<pleia2> a lot of europeans speak english
<pleia2> I think we delegate decisions like that to the regional team running it though :)
<nigel_nb> true
<nigel_nb> even AlanBell 's suggestion has a lot of merit
<nigel_nb> a different sort of branding as a 24-hour round the globe teaching conference with keynotes and all the works
<nigel_nb> i'm all +1 for that one
<nigel_nb> oh and pleia2, you'd forgotten to unmute the classroom ;)
<pleia2> that was my job?
 * AlanBell would prefer the classroom to be muted as much as possible still
<pleia2> cjohnston was the one removing all the modes :)
<pleia2> AlanBell: people do impromtu sessions and ask about the project there
<nigel_nb> i dont have op if u remember
<nigel_nb> and well, jono was testing lernid
<nigel_nb> a lot of problems we faced have been solved now
<pleia2> great :)
<nigel_nb> especially the : problem
<pleia2> thank goodness
<AlanBell> pleia2: yes, I understand that, just there are quite a few lernid clients idling
<AlanBell> the : bug that has been fixed is the cosmetic one causing spurious errors
<nigel_nb> and I think the web interface is gone!
<nigel_nb> but one may need to branch the code and run it with quickly, I'm not if there is a new package for karmic yet
<AlanBell> ah, in that case it might be safe
<cjohnston> mornin
<DiegoTc> Good Morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> I specifically remember unmuting the classroom
<cjohnston> prior to unopping everone
<cjohnston> mornin pendulum_
<pendulum_> Hiya cjohnston
<cjohnston> How are you this am?
<pendulum_> Wet. Pouring and windy in NYC this morning
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> its wet here too.. but im not goin out side, so i dont much care.. lol
<pleia2> here too, and crazy warm, 61F out!
<cjohnston> 57*
<cjohnston> hey jamalta
<cjohnston> bye jamalta
<pendulum_> Around 55 here
 * cjohnston misses the cold that we had
<cjohnston> whos participating in udw this week?
<pendulum_> I've got to work, although am going to pay attention as much as possible
<pendulum_> :(
<cjohnston> pendulum_: someone has to work. :-( I'm working Tueday Friday this week and luckly those two days there wasn't much I really wanted to be a part of...
<pendulum_> Yeah, I'd be less grumpy if I didn't need a day off
<nigel_nb> okay, my power company decided to cut 2 hours now, 1 hour in the morning and 1 in the evening :(
<pendulum_> :(
<cjohnston> that sucks nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> big time yeah :(
<cjohnston> tell them to cut yours in the middle of the night when your at work.. lol
<nigel_nb> ha, I wish
<cjohnston> I'm glad we havent gotten to that yet
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, dont we need a new meeting to discuss post- user day?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: get off your high
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> we are going to..
<nigel_nb> I doubt if I ever can
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> I'm already on the hunt for volunteers to help host, especially in differnt TZ's
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> for example, I miss-managed
<nigel_nb> if I had slept early, you folks, would have gotten some rest towords the end when I could have taken over
 * nigel_nb is getting new lernid version now ;)
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: it works nicely.. i played with the bug fixes @ 230
<nigel_nb> only thing is, is there a package for karmic?
<nigel_nb> I only see one for lucid
<cjohnston> im tryin to find the ppa for you
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/01/25/ubuntu-developer-week-begins-and-new-lernid-release-to-enjoy-it-with/
<cjohnston> seems like every time jono blogs it shows up in my reader 4 times
<nigel_nb> lol
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: because he's that awesome
<pendulum_> Do you have feeds for multiple planets or something going into your reader?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I am subscribed to his blog, planet, and canonical
<nigel_nb> no wonder
<cjohnston> i should prolly remove his
<cjohnston> posted to the UBT mailing list:
<cjohnston> As a non-team member and a beginning ubuntu user, I can say that I was
<cjohnston> totally blown away by the recent User Days, the success of which, from
<cjohnston> my observation, belongs to the BT.  Whatever lack of activity that may
<cjohnston> have been sensed over the last few weeks, User Days more than
<cjohnston> compensates for that.  You guys rock.  Thanks for an awesome User Day.
<nigel_nb> when did this come in?
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> he mentioned that to me yday too :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, LOL NOTE: We have heard of a bug when clicking Edit->Preferences causing Lernid to crash. Right now the workaround is * don’t click on preferences.* :P
<Pendulum> heh
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> we discovered that bug last night
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> I missed that part :( I was around when he started testing but got cut off later on
<nigel_nb> btw, all the bugs logged had branches within the time we finished user days
<nigel_nb> the community rocks, never seen such quick fixes popping up O_O
<cjohnston> Has anyone replied to Hellow?
<cjohnston> If not I will.
<pleia2> you can
<nigel_nb> I was writing
 * pleia2 busy at work today
<cjohnston> pleia2: !
<cjohnston> oh fun
<cjohnston> I'll try not to bug you too much then
<cjohnston> :-P
 * pleia2 ran out of creamer for her coffee, it's not a good day ;)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, black coffee then ;)
<cjohnston> aww
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, anything specific you want to add  - I'm just saying "its okay, in future let us know"
<cjohnston> You going to respond?
<nigel_nb> I was responding when you were asking
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> nah.. nothing else..
<nigel_nb> "We're sorry that you weren't able to participate either.  In future, do let us know  if possible.
<nigel_nb> "
<cjohnston> I dont know that id even put in the future let us know...
<nigel_nb> ok, so only first sentence ;)
<cjohnston> since he already admitted that he should have..
<nigel_nb> ok
<nigel_nb> i'll change to "We're sorry that you weren't able to participate either."
<cjohnston> Just say thanks for your willingness to help out, and hopefully things will work out better next time.. and acknowledge that starcraft.man did an excellend job taking care of the course on 4 minutes notice
<nigel_nb> okay
<cjohnston> basically just acknowledge the fact that he sent us an apology and that starcraft fixed it for us
<cjohnston> good thing starcraft isnt in here.. his head would be swelling
<nigel_nb> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> it should be ;) , he did a great job
<nigel_nb> lernid is a beauty now ;)
<nigel_nb> wish I were here to participate :(
<mhall119|work> I wish telepathy-idle would use my socks proxy so I could use lernid
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work, add feature request bug
<nigel_nb> someone will submit a branch for it
<cjohnston> mhall119|work: i dont believe that outside of the first session anything from lernid will be specifically used...
<nigel_nb> +1
<nigel_nb> lol
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: yeah, but telepathy-idle gets to little love I doubt anything would be done
<cjohnston> but it was requested that the first session (by jono) dh would do slides to show it off
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work, well, by the time we were done with user days,the : but was fixed in branches
<nigel_nb> so, I think someone would do something
<nigel_nb> even quense was telling telepathy-idle has issues
<cjohnston> anyone on twitter/identi.ca/?? post a quick thing about UDW getting ready to start... ;-)
<nigel_nb> yea
<nigel_nb> done!
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: this isn't a lernid issue though
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you post and I'll RT you again :P
<cjohnston> I already poste
<cjohnston> posted
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> posted
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: what's your twitter/identi.ca name?  I don't think I'm following you
<cjohnston> chris_johnston/chrisjohnston respectivly
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, you posted to the ubuntu group?
<cjohnston> where?
<nigel_nb> identi.ca
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> ??
 * cjohnston doesnt know much about identi.ca
<nigel_nb> there are groups on identi.ca and if u post on it, a lot more people will see it
<cjohnston> How do I do that
<nigel_nb> well, first you have to subscribe here http://identi.ca/group/ubuntu
<nigel_nb> then when you post, you put !ubuntu and it will post to ubuntu group
<mhall119|work> I'm re-tweeting dholbach's instead
<nigel_nb> heh
<cjohnston> well fine then
<cjohnston> see if i care
<mhall119|work> sorry, his was handy
<mhall119|work> it also had the correct time, UDW starts in 30 minutes, not 1.5 hours
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> I told dholbach about the interest in a german user day
<nigel_nb> I'll have to mail a few people and get things started
<cjohnston> pleia2: wants to feel special with a voice in -classroom :-P
<pleia2> bah, silly thing
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, btw, i think you forgot to -m classroom yday
<pleia2> no, he did -m, I checked the logs
<cjohnston> I could have sworn i did it
<nigel_nb> I accused pleia2, but she said she was innocent lol
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> chanserv +m-ed later for some reason
<cjohnston> im innocent too!
<cjohnston> yay
<nigel_nb> ah!
<cjohnston> i love it tho.. guilty until proven innocent
<nigel_nb> yeah, french system
<cjohnston> too many windows!
<cjohnston> thats the american system
<nigel_nb> hey, american is other way around or are you kidding?
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> not
<pleia2> cjohnston: uh, you probably shouldn't spam channels like that
<pleia2> you're going to get yourself banned
<cjohnston> pleia2: other than #x/k I was told to
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: it's *supposed* to be innocent until proven guilty in the US, doesn't generally work that way, however
<nigel_nb> ah
<pleia2> cjohnston: want to stick with doing it only on channels where you have explicit permission :)
<nigel_nb> I did plan to learn law at one point ;) my memory is still good
<pleia2> joining help channels you've never been in to advertise events like #x makes you look like a spammer
<pleia2> this is not a standard practice for *any* event
<cjohnston> k
<pleia2> didn't mean to come off as harsh, I just don't want to see you getting in trouble :)
 * cjohnston is crying in the corner
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> aw
 * Pendulum hugs cjohnston 
<cjohnston> hope hates the fact that i can cry on demand
<pleia2> :P
<cjohnston> pleia2: you have no creamer and i have cold coffee :-(
<pleia2> boo
 * pleia2 blames monday
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Whenever you get time (I know you said your busy today) can you take a look at the recrutment page and see if its missing anything.. and also at the todo email to see if anything else needs to get done with that?
<pleia2> yeah, I will be free after 4EST so I'll have a look then :)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: she really does control your TODO list, doesn't she?
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> sounds good
<pleia2> woo I have minions!
<pleia2> ;)
<Pendulum> btw, I suggest for the next UUD we have a blueprint
<cjohnston> pleia2: you have someone with too much time on their hands
<pleia2> I also want to get the usteams structure for the approved teams interviews done so I can hand it off to cjohnston^Wsomeone
<cjohnston> huh what
<cjohnston> im not sure that was english
<Pendulum> haha
<nigel_nb> ok folks, I'm off to work
<cjohnston> bye nigel_nb !
<nigel_nb> catch y'all 2morrow
<nigel_nb> its republic day 2morrow and I wont be online, I'll be out playing football with a few friends
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I don't do anything with the US locos and I understood it ;)
<pleia2> cjohnston: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us/2010-January/000556.html this idea needs to be documented, fleshed out, and implemented (probably for february)
<cjohnston> hmmms... okie
<pleia2> hrm, gnome-keyring?
<pleia2> I never configured the gnome-keyring, I use xubuntu
 * pleia2 frowns at it
<cjohnston> what about gnome-keyring?
<pleia2> lernid was asking for access to it
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> jsut your passwd should make peace with it
<pleia2> _marx_: if only that had worked
<_marx_> ah :(
<pleia2> ended up just deleting whatever default keyring that was lurking in my .gnome2 directory
<cjohnston> heh
<pleia2> and neat, it doesn't use webchat anymore :)
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<Pendulum> cjohnston: bored already?
<cjohnston> nope.
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> always
<cjohnston> but not any moreso than normal
<cjohnston> dholbach is keeping me busy(ish)
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> was going to say that it looked like there were plenty of questions in -classroom-chat
<cjohnston> i guess i should open a session that doesnt have everything blocked to look for spam
 * cjohnston is working on the clean off desk part of todo list.. that one wasnt assigned by pleia2 
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> that might actually be more fun than what I'm doing
<cjohnston> i dunno about that
<Pendulum> I'm counting characters in a printed book to come up with an approximate character count for the entire book that can then be used to come up with an approximate page count if the book were to be done with different width of type, font, number of lines per page, etc.
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> ummm
<cjohnston> ill pass
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> oh my Pendulum you have my sympathies
<Pendulum> I did this for about 6 hours yesterday too
<cjohnston> good book atleast? :-P
<Pendulum> well I'm not reading it as I work, but I do think I will borrow this one for a week to read ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> I work for a company that's kinda odd in that other people contract out to us
<Pendulum> (not normal in publishing, usually production is in-house)
<cjohnston> heh
<Pendulum> my main client, though, is Tor
<Pendulum> (specifically their mass market stuff)
<Pendulum> which means free Tor books for me ;)
<cjohnston> hmm.. whats a tor book?
<Pendulum> they do "genre" fiction
<Pendulum> Robert Jordan, Terry Goodkind, Orson Scott Card are their big authors
<Pendulum> they also do mysteries and some military-type novels
<cjohnston> ic
 * cjohnston doesnt like reading non-tech books
<cjohnston> i cant stand how the library doesnt have the books that i want.. i dont want to buy them
<IdleOne> asked them to get the books
<IdleOne> chances are if you want to read them, others will also
<IdleOne> the library wins
<cjohnston> my library sucks
<cjohnston> i can try tho
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> I am lucky, my local library is part of a county-wide library system, if mine doesn't have it they can order it from another library in the system and get it delivered to their branch free so I can pick up :)
<pleia2> not that I make time for reading fiction anymore :\
<IdleOne> cjohnston: libraries are like FOSS projects, without the users it sucks. :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> true
 * IdleOne doesn't even have a library card :/
<cjohnston> mine is county wide.. i can order books online and they deliver to me.. but alot of stuff doesnt seem to be gotten
<IdleOne> I suxxorz hard
 * cjohnston wants a new desk
<cjohnston> and a new lappy
<PeaceMaker> Hi all.
<cjohnston> hello
<PeaceMaker> Does Ubuntu Community Learning Project offer courses or documentation pages?
<PeaceMaker> I am a sysadmin who switched a few servers from Fedora core to Ubuntu, and wrote a bunch of tech notes that might be worth sharing.
<PeaceMaker> I am thinking to either put up a website or just join Ubuntu documentation team.
<cjohnston> popey: ping
<popey> hi cjohnston
<popey> sorry for dropping out on the weekend
<cjohnston> feeling better I hope?
<cjohnston> not a problem
<popey> yeah
<popey> although being back at work doesnt help ;)
<cjohnston> never does
<cjohnston> Pendulum: can you take about 10 minutes?
<Pendulum> yep
<popey> cjohnston: you pung btw?
<Pendulum> can someone +v me?
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> pung?
<popey> pinged
<cjohnston> wanted to know if you were feeling better
<IdleOne> btw if you need me to help with pasting questions I am here :). just ping me
<cjohnston> Pendulum: he wants the questions as they come
<cjohnston> ty IdleOne
<popey> oh, thanks :)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I know :)
<cjohnston> absolutely
<cjohnston> just makin sure.. hehe
<cjohnston> brb
<cjohnston> ty Pendulum... i can take it back
<Pendulum> k
<Pendulum> unless I'm not here (which I'll let you know) feel free to poke me at any other point you want a break
<cjohnston> thanks! your the best
<Pendulum> just wait for me to confirm I"m around in case I'm in the boss's office or something and don't see it ;)
<cjohnston> ya.. absolutely
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: how was the feedback from your ud?
<DiegoTc> I am going to see right now
<DiegoTc> yesterday only 37 answers :(
<cjohnston> 32 for us
<DiegoTc> really??
<cjohnston> ya
<DiegoTc> cjohnston: do i give you the results??
<cjohnston> you dont have to...
<DiegoTc> well only 39 answers
<DiegoTc> cjohnston: I think an answer i should share is the las
<DiegoTc> last one
<DiegoTc> when should the next USD should be
<DiegoTc> everyone said that 2 times the year]
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> it actually tends to be difficult to get people to fill out event surveys, I think over 30 is fantastic
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats what i was thinking
<cjohnston> i think 30 gives a good view too...
<cjohnston> i dont think 200 would show much difference
<pleia2> you're probably right
<Pendulum> and the fact that most of the feedback was quite positive is a sign probably that everyone else was generally satisfied
<Pendulum> because people are more likely to fill out surveys/feedback forms if they're unhappy with something
<DiegoTc> +1
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I need to go run an errand will be bak in a bit
<cjohnston> sounds good
<OwaisLone> Hey
<OwaisLone> need some help
<OwaisLone> anyone knows how to change my distro name
<OwaisLone> I'm on Linux Mint 8
<OwaisLone> distro name is Helena
<cjohnston> OwaisLone: you may want to try a Linux Mint channel, or try #ubuntu
<OwaisLone> ok
<IdleOne> #ubuntu does not support mint
<cjohnston> IdleOne: they will sometimes try to help out..
<OwaisLone> guys..it's quite simple
<OwaisLone> i just want to know what environment variable should i export
<OwaisLone> like export DISTRONAME="Karmic"
<OwaisLone> i just want a couple of my command line progs to treat my distro as karmic
<OwaisLone> anyone?
<cjohnston> OwaisLone: this isn't a support channel. This is a channel for developing classes and learning material.
<OwaisLone> Aight Guys...
<OwaisLone> I'll see some general Linux Channel
<OwaisLone> Thanks anyway
<cjohnston> Good luck
<cjohnston> very quiet in here today
<Pendulum> everyone's still recovering ;)
<Pendulum> (I'm back, btw)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> mhall119|work: just gave me 5 minutes..so ill prolly be good the rest of the day
<mhall119|work> ok
<IdleOne> I really enjoy these classroom session. so much to learn and it is nice to see the "experts" talking about these things in normal speak instead of geek speak :)
<mhall119|work> woops, sorry, wrong windows
<Pendulum> the UDW days feel so short
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> but its 5 days
<Pendulum> still feels short now
<cjohnston> I know
<Pendulum> since we did 3 UDW days in 1 ;)
<cjohnston> hehehe
<Pendulum> plus UDS and UOW run longer hours
<cjohnston> uds was fun
<cjohnston> I'm curious to see where the next one will be
<Pendulum> so'm I
<Pendulum> somewhere in Europe
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> this is someone elses job tomorrow btw :-P
<cjohnston> 1600 hours!
<cjohnston> for reference.. -classroom is currently -m
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: this was no where near as long at Saturday, should have been a breeze for you
<cjohnston> uh huh
<Pendulum> most things feel like a breeze after Saturday
<mhall119|work> lol
<mhall119|work> I bet
<nigel_nb> hey everyone :)
<IdleOne> evening nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> evening IdleOne
<nigel_nb> how was dev week?
<IdleOne> first day was very informative
<nigel_nb> hm, I have to read the logs soon
<IdleOne> looking forward to tomorrow
<IdleOne> I think cjohnston is a little tired.
<mhall119|work> IdleOne: he's used to long days
<mhall119|work> course, that doesn't mean he's not tired
<nigel_nb> paultag: ping
<nigel_nb> pleia2: question.
<nigel_nb> do i have to be a member in a mailing list to send to it?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: depends on the list, some reject non-member postings
<nigel_nb> pleia2: remember the question about user days in german?
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I spoke to paultag and dholbach, daniel wants me to send a mail to the german mailing list about it
<nigel_nb> no point in joining a list in which I understand nothing at all
<cjohnston_> pleia2: Logitech killed my keyboard!
<pleia2> you can join and configure it not send you email, just ask that replies are Cc:ed to you so you can see them
<pleia2> cjohnston_: aw!
<nigel_nb> pleia2: whats the point, I wont understand anyway
<cjohnston_> What list?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston_: ubuntu-de
<pleia2> nigel_nb: or you can write it and send it to dholbach and ask him to send it for you?
<nigel_nb> thats what Im doing now ;)
<cjohnston_> pleia2: Id been having intermittent issues with kb not working. Call them up and one of their troubleshooting things killed it
<pleia2> cjohnston_: hah, oops :)
<cjohnston_> I have to send mine back and then in 7-10 days they will send me a new one
<nigel_nb> cjohnston_: lol
<cjohnston_> I'm pissedd
<nigel_nb> so how are you typing now?
<cjohnston_> Cell
<cjohnston_> Sitting at an intersection
<cjohnston_> Did y'all see the Jono thing for comm mgr appreciation?
<nigel_nb> what jono thing?
<nigel_nb> where?
<cjohnston_> pleia2: Did u see it?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> but I've been pretty busy today
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonoBacon/CommunityManagerAppreciation ?
<cjohnston_> Ya
<pleia2> ah
<nigel_nb> pleia2: http://pastebin.ca/1765771 thoughts?
<cjohnston_> nigel_nb: Ignore my email
<pleia2> nigel_nb: might want to explain who "Paul" is
<nigel_nb> pleia2: he's cc'd
<pleia2> ah ok
<nigel_nb> cjohnston_: you sent something now?
<pleia2> s/take this forward with the loco/bring this up with the loco
<cjohnston_> Ya
<nigel_nb> pleia2: anything to else add?
<nigel_nb> I'm copying the team on the mail too, in case he wants anything and I;m not around
<pleia2> seems fine
<nigel_nb> dats done ;)
<pleia2> \o/
<nigel_nb> who copied the logs for dev week?
<nigel_nb> ugh! have to make major corrections
<nigel_nb> none of links work...
<pleia2> links?
<nigel_nb> from the schedule to the logs
<nigel_nb> if you click on a session, it goes to page not found
<nigel_nb> ugh! can't do it frm work, I guess I'll have to do it from home or one of you could do it
<nigel_nb> later folks, back to work time
<pleia2> what page..?
<nigel_nb> hold on
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<nigel_nb> click on any of the first sessions
<pleia2> oh, did the motu team task us with this?
<pleia2> they usually handle it :)
<nigel_nb> the guys who created the logs added an extra "devweek1001/"
<nigel_nb> so now the pages with the actual logs have link as devweek1001/devweek1001/
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> you should let them know, but traditionally the motu training (and dev week) is handled by them
<nigel_nb> it takes 10 minutes to correct it
<pleia2> the -classroom team just makes sure there aren't scheduling conflicts
<pleia2> ok
<nigel_nb> Id rather correct and then let them know
<nigel_nb> is there a contact?
<pleia2> I usually work with nhandler
<nigel_nb> will notify him den
<nigel_nb> ok, this time gone for real
<paultag> pleia2, I'm paul
<pleia2> paultag: I know :)
<paultag> pleia2, :)
<pleia2> but I didn't know if all the recipients would
<paultag> Sure sure
<paultag> pleia2, See, I can read German very well, just not speak it
<paultag> pleia2, I can speak OK, but not well. I would like dholbach or another native to take lead
<pleia2> sometimes people send me ubuntu related emails in german :\
<paultag> I'll help
<pleia2> darn name of mine
<paultag> pleia2, hahaha :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-26
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> howdy
<Pendulum> cjohnston: how was your ubuntu hour?
<pleia2> cjohnston: how do you like writing meeting minutes? :)
<cjohnston>  with a keyboard
<Pendulum> pleia2: you're good
<pleia2> oh, right
<pleia2> you should get a keyboard again
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> ummm
<cjohnston> dont get started with me about keyboards
<pleia2> :)
 * cjohnston is not hapy
<cjohnston> happy
 * Pendulum hugs cjohnston 
<pleia2> ok, well, in general when you have a working keyboard, is writing meeting minutes something you might be willing to do?
<cjohnston> i guess
<pleia2> I am terrible at getting them done and they're important
<cjohnston> is this for meetings im at or not at?
<cjohnston> im guessing not at
<pleia2> well I was mostly thinking of for Ubuntu Learning
<pleia2> so hopefully one you are at :)
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> i guess
<cjohnston> we ahve a meeting?
<pleia2> I am just sitting down to write them for a recent (almost 2 weeks ago, gah!) meeting in #ubuntu-us
<pleia2> we don't have one scheduled at the moment, but we do have them
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Agenda
<cjohnston> i cant believe logitech brokered my keyboard even worse, and they wont send me a new one till they get mine
<pleia2> yeah :(
<cjohnston> nothin on the agenda
<pleia2> yeah, we don't have another planned yet
<cjohnston> k
<pleia2> and still loads of todo things from the last meeting
<pleia2> I was just thinking for reference in the future ;)
<cjohnston> i see
<cjohnston> double my pay?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> sure!
<cjohnston> stupid free dell keyboard
<cjohnston> what else pleia2
<pleia2> cjohnston: how interested are you in getting involved in course development with the learning team?
<pleia2> we have about a hundred million tasks here
<cjohnston> i dont know that im completely ready for that.. i have looked at it a couple times tho
<pleia2> I'm thinking we want to try and convert some of our User Days classes
<pleia2> see how that goes, if it actually works :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: on learning... what topics are done/being worked on?
<cjohnston> im a little confused
<pleia2> I should really write this all down somewhere, but here goes
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning is our main page
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> scroll down to the bottom you'll see 5 big buttons
<pleia2> those are our 5 focus areas
<pleia2> so click on, say, "how to maintain ubuntu" and it takes you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<cjohnston> now i see some that say done
<pleia2> you will see some things that say "Done" next to them, if you click on the links it'll take you tosome completed courses (posted on doctormo's blog for now)
<pleia2> sorry, got distracted
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> anyway, when you want to work on a subject, you put your name next to it with a date and say "blah blah I am working on this" maybe link to where you are working on it (on a wiki page? in bzr?)
<pleia2> so say you want to work on "Monitoring" you just edit the wiki and put your name next to it
<pleia2> you will notice some links on the page, this is another job we need folks to do - find existing documentation for each subject so it makes it easier for the course writer
<cjohnston> k
<pleia2> the "proper" procedure for writing these is using bzr and checking in revisions with asciidoc
<pleia2> s/with/in
<cjohnston> which i of course know nothing about
<pleia2> but nigel and doctormo haven't finished to documentation and tools for that
<pleia2> so we can't really do it yet
<cjohnston> as this project been brought to the BT? they could help out with quite a bit of it
<pleia2> the education focus group is pretty dead there :\
<cjohnston> :-(
<pleia2> but yeah, most of the team came from BT
<cjohnston> ic
<pleia2> ergh, I wish I was sleepy
<cjohnston> me tyoo
<cjohnston> too
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> Aye
<paultag> what about the BT?
<cjohnston> hey paultag
<cjohnston> helping out with UCLP
<paultag> pleia2, I started that group too :(
<paultag> cjohnston, Aye, BT loves UCLP
<pleia2> paultag: aw
<paultag> pleia2, then I gave it to nhandler
<paultag> pleia2, then nhandler to cprofitt
<pleia2> and then it kinda faded away
<pleia2> mostly we came here, I think
<paultag> Aye
<paultag> It's kinda sad.
<cjohnston> awfully quiet in here
 * pleia2 tries to ignore IRC and read to get sleepy, fails
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> actually I have to go try harder, I have to work in 8 hours
<pleia2> night!
<cjohnston> g'nite
<pleia2> doctormo: interesting blog post
<doctormo> pleia2: The second support one?
<pleia2> yeah
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh, what is interesting for you
<pleia2> one of the most valueable things I think I bring to the beginners team is my more advanced sysadmin skills, I end up helping the team members themselves more often than not
<pleia2> but #ubuntu is too much, I can't really do the super low level support anymore
<doctormo> Nor me
<pleia2> so people come with advanced stuff, and we're not there to help
<doctormo> I actually don't like redirecting people to #ubuntu
<pleia2> I am not a huge fan either, but sometimes people can at least be redirected again to somewhere that *might* be helpful if people there can't help
<doctormo> It's too busy and it encourages throw away help, instead of this knowlege being recorded so as to help others.
<pleia2> yeah, there is that
<pleia2> it's tricky though, how do we educate on these advanced topics? which ones do we target?
<pleia2> it's easy with the lower level stuff, but once you get advanced a whole *world* of possibilities opens up
<_marx_> hum...
 * _marx_ has ignored #ubuntu since '06 or so
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> just too busy
<pleia2> I've gone through phases where I'd rejoin for a couple months
<pleia2> personally I'd *love* to see better openldap docs
<_marx_> well folks looking for that level of help won't go to #ubuntu
<pleia2> that's the topic, where do they go?
<_marx_> i'd go to mr. google first
<cjohnston> mornin
<pleia2> context: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/25/community-second-line-support/
<pleia2> morning cjohnston
<_marx_> personally on that topic i've read print material
<cjohnston> holy crap.. i asked the library yesterday to purchase programming in python 3 and art of community and they are buying both
<pleia2> :)
<_marx_> cjohnston, awesome!
<cjohnston> now im curious what else i may want
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> your tax dollars at work...
<cjohnston> i pay my own salary too
<_marx_> lucky you
<cjohnston> ya
 * cjohnston has a poor pathetic two year old today
<_marx_> doctormo, wow; the user you quote could well be me and now i have to think of some response...
<doctormo> _marx_: heh, he's a guy who emailed Jono, me and several other high profile Ubuntu people... my first reaction was: Oh dear lord no!
 * cjohnston is confused
<pleia2> cjohnston: see the link I posted above ;)
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> 1 sec...
<doctormo> lol
<doctormo> pleia2: A good class on LDAP would be great, but I don't know anyone who is able to write a class and who is good at it.
<doctormo> My attempt was so feeble,
<_marx_> well LDAP is a tough nut with many variables
<_marx_> prolly set up a test environment to demonstrate "this works" then start throwing in the variables
<cjohnston> ughh
<cjohnston> mornin Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you ever get a chance to look at the recruiting apge
<cjohnston> page
<pleia2> I knew I was forgetting something
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> calling logitech
<cjohnston> going to see if i can demand they ship first
<_marx_> moanin' Pendulum
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: that much be a nice keyboard to go through all this trouble
<_marx_> cjohnston, i love logitech keyboards...yours wireless?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> Its under warrenty mike.. i dont wanna buy a new one
<_marx_> ah never used one: wireless of any sort
<cjohnston> it atleast worked intermittently before i called them
<cjohnston> as he walked me through the troubleshooting steps it stopped workign period
<cjohnston> they owe me a keyboard
<pleia2> I used one for a while, but batteries die at the most inopportune times
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i cant stand wires
<pleia2> "I have spares! ...no I don't, I used those the last time this happened, and my rechargeables no longer hold a charge.."
<pleia2> yeah, wires don't bother me
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> wires work, bluetooth works but...
<_marx_> for me a keyboard must have a large backspace button; because i use that one a lot :)
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> those wireless mac one's are horrible
<cjohnston> i hate it when i cant understand the person on the phone!
<pleia2> just agree to everything
<cjohnston> no
<_marx_> "please speak more slowly"
<cjohnston> let me speak to your supervisor
<_marx_> that can work unless the super is worse ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> last time i had to call isp support i did that until level 3
<cjohnston> i try to just bypass level 1 cause i normally know more than they do
<_marx_> yeah script readers
<_marx_> never say the "L" word
<cjohnston> we had an issue where certain websites were inaccesssable (google).. and it was all of central florida... i called brighthouse.. the guy told me to reboot my modem
<cjohnston> i explained to him that if the headline on the news is google.com is inaccessable for everyone REBOOTING ISNT GOING TO HELP
<cjohnston> he didnt like that
<pleia2> brighthouse modems bind to the mac address of the computer you connect with, they tell you to reboot it for *everything*
<cjohnston> ya
<pleia2> (this releases the mac)
<cjohnston> my TV doesnt work.. reboot your modem
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> I had fun with their tech support when I was in melborne a little over a year ago
<pleia2> they really are quite awful
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> rr is using toshiba modems here
<cjohnston> supervisor speaks english!
<cjohnston> still isnt doing what i want tho
<_marx_> wires work
<cjohnston> lol
 * _marx_ biased because of kvm switch
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> i atleast got a quicker solution
<pleia2> cjohnston: re: Classroom/Volunteer/Recruiting - 2 things
<cjohnston> okie
<pleia2> 1. People don't read paragrahs, so maybe see if you can break it up in a way that's easier on the lazy human brain, maybe break some of it into bullet points
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> (ie - one bullet point for "get qualifications and experience" one bullet point for "get someone to vouch")
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> 2. point out that the reason we want this is because we want to maintain a high level of quality in the classroom :)
<cjohnston> okies
<pleia2> the last paragraph can probably be a numbered list of steps to go through
<pleia2> oh and one more thing
<pleia2> 3. Thank you! :)
<pleia2> I really appreciate your help
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> expecially since you said you were gonna double the pay your giving me
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> 2x0=0 :-)
<pleia2> _marx_: sshhh!
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> thanks for pointing that out _marx_
<_marx_> lol
<IdleOne> Good morning
<Pendulum> hiya IdleOne
 * cjohnston has to go to work @ 430 :-(
 * pleia2 is at work now
 * Pendulum is also at work
<cjohnston> yall will probably be done about the time i go in
<Pendulum> almost
<pleia2> yep
<nigel_nb> morning
<Pendulum> there really ought to be a set channel when events are going on that's just helpers and presenters so that things like "when do you want questions" and "do you want to handle them yourself" can get sorted
<cjohnston> pleia2: can I recruit people for Classroom to do ^^
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> what do we want to call it?
<pleia2> -backstage? hehe
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> Pendulum, after open week we talked about making that part of the questions we ask presenters when are scheduling then sessions
<pleia2> maybe -prep
<cjohnston> Classrom Helpers works
<cjohnston> imo
<pleia2> I'm actually wondering if we should move all the discussion we've been having *here* to such a management channel
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> so #ubuntu-classroom-helpers ?
<Pendulum> makes sense to me
<cjohnston> im confused not
<cjohnston> nwo
<cjohnston> if we want a "classroom backstage" to take classroom traffic out of here, thats fine.. but i was only thinking just specifically get a list of volunteers who could do "admin" stuff for the class (+m/+o/+v) and post questions
<Pendulum> It just seemed like that was one of the things that made Saturday work as smoothly as it did that we had people in this channel which had less going on than -classroom-chat did so we could make sure everyone was on the same page for the little organizational things
<cjohnston> I see two seperate ideas above tho
<pleia2> currently the discussion is split between here, -community-team and the current classroom channels themselves
<Pendulum> I think there are 2 separate ideas
<pleia2> yes, they are different ideas
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> i may not be as confused as i think
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> I was just thinking broader - the irc stuff has really overwhelmed the main purpose of this channel the past couple weeks
<pleia2> if we do create such a channel, what else can it be used for, etc
 * cjohnston likes -classroom-backstage   - used for anything related to the classrom
<cjohnston> help/prep/thoughts
<mhall119|work> I like -classroom-backstage, it could always be used by organizers
<cjohnston> meeting are for classroom planning (like for what we were talking about meet with all UUD instructors the week before
<cjohnston> and then the second idea, add a new task to the volunteer page for "session helpers"
<cjohnston> who help out the instructor
<Pendulum> I like both ideas
<cjohnston> im good with both
<pleia2> we should let dholbach and jcastro know, whetever we decide
<pleia2> since they are the lead organizers of UOW and UDW
<cjohnston> true
<jcastro> sounds good
<jcastro> done and done.
<cjohnston> Is there a formal proccess to decide?
<cjohnston> lol jcastro
<jcastro> see, who says we need councils!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> so, we're doing #ubuntu-classroom-backstage for all classroom planning and orchustrating then?
<cjohnston> the council for the council for the council
<cjohnston> that works pleia2
<pleia2> except spelled not horribly
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> Oh no
<pleia2> what?
<cjohnston> its for planning and orchustrating!
<pleia2> orchestrating!
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> orcastrating
<cjohnston> 13.02.31 -!- cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom-backstage to: planning and orchustrating for #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> ok, #ubuntu-classroom-backstage is set up
<pleia2> probably no need to use it for UDW at this point, but in the future..! :)
<cjohnston> True
<cjohnston> I'll update the Classroom page to reflect as well
<cjohnston> nhandler: ping
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> cjohnston: I'd say s/learning/classroom-backstage in the banner at the top of the page
<pleia2> for channel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: TBD | Support in #ubuntu
<cjohnston> pleia2: like that?
<pleia2> yes :)
<cjohnston> okie
 * pleia2 frowns at the wiki for not sending her emails
<cjohnston> I trivial'ed them
<cjohnston> this is the last class i can do questions for.. anyone else want to finish the day?
 * pleia2 hates trivial option
<pleia2> can't, work :(
<cjohnston> lol.. I dont wanna spam everyone for little things.. You can chose to be ntf on spam
<cjohnston> sorry.. on trivial
<pleia2> yeah I know :)
<nigel_nb> hey people
<nigel_nb> hows everyone doing?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: check your email
<nigel_nb> pleia2's mail?
<nigel_nb> I read that ;)
<cjohnston> yup
<nigel_nb> we need another channel but thats later on
<nigel_nb> and not necessarily registered
<nigel_nb> just off and on, when we're reviewing the feedback, I'd rather have that meeting "off the record"
<nigel_nb> nice to see slides being used for UDW and great to see you guys helping out
<nigel_nb> I wish I could :(
<cjohnston> you at work?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> the UDW conicides perfectly with my work timings meaning I can't attend it at all, just read logs :(
<cjohnston> :-(
<pleia2> yeah, it's all during my work day too
<nigel_nb> pleia2: but you can be on irc at work, I can't :(
<nigel_nb> jst occasional 20 mins on webchat
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I still can't keep up :) might as well be logs
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-27
<nigel_nb> hello folks :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, um, is it okay to add my name to "Course Organization: Recruit Instructors "?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: sure
<nigel_nb> and add microblogging too!
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: not microblogging!!! There's enough blogs/tweets/whatsits.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, well a lot of people came to user days that way
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: really?
<nigel_nb> I did recognize people I gave details to from their twitter/identi.ca ID and irc nick
<starcraftman> Alright, well, long as I don't have to do it.
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> actually, I was thinking of having a group on identi.ca
 * starcraftman smacks self.
 * starcraftman then smacks ident and twitter for existing.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, can you do me a favor?
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, I'm testing out a wiki page for setting the ignore thingy on different clients, so testing out xchat now
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, can you join #ubuntu-in, well, if I dont see you come in, means its working ;)
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: awwwwwwww, and here I thought it involved food or girls :(.
<cjohnston> poor starcraftman
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I KNOW!
<nigel_nb> too bad he only thinks of girls or food
<nigel_nb> lol :P
<cjohnston> thats most guys
<nigel_nb> I would add computers too ;)
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: programming.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, ah, that too!
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: another job well done, for the superhero known as starcraft.man.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, another guinea pig for the big human experimentation :p
<starcraftman> see you another day citizen, and remember. Don't feed the zerglings.
<nigel_nb> jk starcraftman ;)
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: well later, I think I going to game a bit and relax, gotta finish some work tomorrow. Later
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, later buddy :)
<nigel_nb> anyone seen nhandler lately?
<pleia2> he was around earlier
<nigel_nb> ugh!, missed him
<nigel_nb> I wanted to talk him about the hosts thingie, I figured he'd know all the current and past irc ops
<nhandler> nigel_nb: Need me?
<nigel_nb> nhandler, yeah
<nigel_nb> We are *thinking* of extending user days to 24 hours so that people from across TZ can attend classes at all times.  Well, most of the user days team is in US, I was looking for something from Aus, NZ to help us out
<nhandler> nigel_nb: Look at people who got their membership from the Asia RMB
<nigel_nb> nhandler, well, I was hoping to at least one irc OP
<nhandler> nigel_nb: You should be able to use the wiki history feature to view people who listed their name on the table
<nhandler> nigel_nb: For what? To serve as an OP or to present?
<mhall119> nigel_nb, seriously?  I was joking about a 24 hour user day
<nigel_nb> mhall119, I want to actually think if its practical
<nhandler> nigel_nb: But this might be a good place to start: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/+map
<nigel_nb> nhandler, to host as op'd
<mhall119> nigel_nb, but then I would be awake for 24 hours watching
<mhall119> and that's not healthy
<cjohnston> mhall119: so your saiying im not healthy
<nigel_nb> mhall119, it might be repeat telecasts, thats yet to be decided
<mhall119> cjohnston, that's exactly what I'm saying
<cjohnston> thanks
<nigel_nb> nhandler, ah, that could be helpful! You rock!
<mhall119> I've seen how much you drink
<cjohnston> no you havent
<mhall119> you brought 3 gallons of coffee to a kid's birthday party
<cjohnston> unless your saying not enough
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> lol
<cjohnston> there were 50 people there
<cjohnston> ~30 adults
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, was it at 2 am?
<cjohnston> 11am
<nigel_nb> um, why coffee at 11 am?
<mhall119> it was lunch coffee
<nigel_nb> ah
<mhall119> like noon tea
<cjohnston> cause it was like 30ish degrees outside
<pleia2> yum yum lunch coffee
<cjohnston> coffee is good all day really
<cjohnston> we will have regular up until about 6, after that decaf
<nigel_nb> oh no, when pleia2 is here, dont mention the word "coffee"
<cjohnston> not every day tho.. just when we feel like it
<nigel_nb> ugh! GIMPnet doesn't have channel topics, that is so off!
<pleia2> yes it does
 * pleia2 sees a topic in the gimpnet channel she's in
<nigel_nb> pleia2, which one?
<pleia2> it's +s
<nigel_nb> #gnome doesn't have one - yet
<nigel_nb> aw :(
<pleia2> 21:42:40 [gimp] -!- #gnome 103 Welcome to #gnome .. for info more than 3 lines, send to http://pastebin.com first instead
<pleia2> looks like it has a topic...
<nigel_nb> why is x-chat not showing anything :(
 * nigel_nb hides from cjohnston 
<nigel_nb> I'm probably killing his phone
<cjohnston> im not away
<nigel_nb> ah, your emails dont go through your phone all the time?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/JoiningIn
<nigel_nb> pleia2, switch to drupal ;)
<nigel_nb> erm, reply to your FB status
<pleia2> I don't really update my site
<pleia2> I'm trying to figure out how to manage piles of static pages I don't want to delete
<pleia2> so I just dumped them into "current" and "old" ;)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, you dont have to.  drupal makes it all dynamic and easier to mange
<pleia2> I don't add content..
<pleia2> there is nothing *to* manage
<pleia2> except old stuff
<nigel_nb> then, take it off ;)
<pleia2> no, I don't want to get rid of it
<pleia2> was just trying to figure out how to reorganize it
<nigel_nb> well, it gets a bit messy when static, thats why I suggested you keep it dynamic ;)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, do you have that list of new course suggestions?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, add working with F-spot to it too ;)
<nigel_nb> hello folks :), evening
<PAILAN> ?
<PAILAN> anybody here ?
<nigel_nb> paultag, thanks for the reply :)
<pleia2> paultag: what I actually meant was BT EDU doing classes and writing courses for -learning and -classroom, rather than some of the past initiatives by the team to do things on their own
<pleia2> also, why aren't you in the bt -team channel?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, paultag was in protest mode some time back ;)
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ, ah, wb
<nigel_nb> ;)
<pleia2> ah
<nigel_nb> akgraner, well I guess /nick works ;)
<akgraner> nope I had to identify
<akgraner> then I could change it
<akgraner> grrr
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> spam protection I guess
<akgraner> yeah  no worries just had to learn what to do :-)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-28
<_marx_> just a quick thought on UUD...if we do pull off a 24 hour schedule I believe that would be a first
<Pendulum> _marx_: #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<_marx_> Pendulum, roger that
<doctormo> pleia2: Upoading FINALLY my video on ground control
<pleia2> doctormo: yay!
<doctormo> pleia2: It's going to take 3 hours to upload :-D
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> how long is it?
<doctormo> pleia2: 9:42
<pleia2> cool
<doctormo> It's gone down now to 35 mins to upload
<pleia2> so, I'm going to take one of your sysadmin classes and put it into moodle
<pleia2> any recommendations as to which?
<doctormo> I do stammer and statter my way through the entire thing though, and nautilus does crash (I paused the recording and plowed on through though) but otherwise it's a half decent look at what it does.
<doctormo> Now I need testers
<doctormo> To install it and try it out, do videos themselves etc etc
<doctormo> pleia2: The command line class should work, although I thought you were going to put on class into bzr first.
<pleia2> we still don't have finished docs for that
<pleia2> moodle is something I can do nowish
<doctormo> pleia2: What could be good is if you use the pdf export of the odf and then link that into the moodle course, that way all the extras that are required by moodle will get done and there won't be much duplication.
<pleia2> hmm, maybe pdf to html?
<doctormo> Any rewriting can go back into the odf and then hopefully we won't have diverging versions.
<pleia2> I know moodle is very happy with html
<doctormo> pleia2: I thought moodle would just eat up a pdf? any format that it needs, yes.
<pleia2> well, I think the preferred format for it is html
<pleia2> so we get the stuff into html, then we dump it into moodle
<doctormo> pleia2: The odf should export to html, so long as it's the odf that gets the changes, unless you want to commit the html into bzr.
<pleia2> oh ok
<pleia2> no html in bzr, I just need to get html from the asciidoc somehow
<doctormo> pleia2: It does that already, you just run the compile.
<pleia2> ooh it still does, neat
<doctormo> pleia2: Would you like me to get the command line section into asciidoc as a priority so you can html it?
<pleia2> doctormo: maybe I should do that
<pleia2> then I will feel the whole process
<doctormo> I only wish dinda was still around so she could give ground control a go.
<doctormo> Who else had problems with the cli for the commit workflow?
<pleia2> I don't know that anyone was really trying it :)
<IdleOne> oh just a suggestion. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics could use a section on the diffrent Desktops ( Gnome,KDE,XFCE,LXDE )
<pleia2> IdleOne: feel free to go ahead and add it :)
<doctormo> pleia2: http://blip.tv/file/get/Doctormo-GroundControlDemonstrationV106400.ogv <- can you see that?
<pleia2> yay it's doctormo in his hat! :)
<pleia2> yes
<doctormo> great
<IdleOne> pleia2: added
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne!
 * pleia2 watches
<pleia2> yay that's me!
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> huh?
<pleia2> watching doctormo's video about ground control
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> Love the hat
<IdleOne> I have a big head, hats look wierd on me lol
<pleia2> hrm, the video kinda dies for me at 8:12
<doctormo> pleia2: Testing now
<pleia2> it freezes
<pleia2> and it's like that to the end
<doctormo> Maybe the FLV will be better
<IdleOne> froze for me around 4:10
<pleia2> maybe we can just blame flash sucking
<IdleOne> fine with me
<IdleOne> btw 3:14 is when it froze
<doctormo> pleia2: It's not flash is it, it's ogv
<doctormo> http://blip.tv/file/3141629 <- play it now from the flash player
<pleia2> oh, right
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/
 * pleia2 can see the end now
<doctormo> pleia2: So what do you think?
<pleia2> I'm excited! ground control looks great :)
<pleia2> might even make the trek over to my desktop to install it and give it a spin
<doctormo> pleia2: That sounds great
 * pleia2 does so
 * pleia2 makes a mess
<pleia2> my brain still needs help with DVCS workflow
<pleia2> doctormo: have a couple minutes?
<doctormo> pleia2: sure
<pleia2> ok, so once upon a time back in 2009, I created my branch
<pleia2> which is horrible and outdated now - how do I... um, "svn up" to make it grab all the changes from the trunk?
<doctormo> pleia2: create a new branch, delete the old one... I don't have a good solution for merging back into another branch yet.
<doctormo> pleia2: Possibly a good candidate for a bug report
<pleia2> ok, but what about in general?
<pleia2> even from the command line is fine
<pleia2> nigel and I are hacking away at a course together, he merges his changes, I want to pull them into my branch so I can edit a typo
<pleia2> pointing me to documentation on this is an acceptable response :)
 * pleia2 wanders around some bzr documentation
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah sorry
<doctormo> pleia2: bzr merge lp:foo/blah/d
<doctormo> pleia2: Although the best way is to pull his branch, fix the error and merge request back to him... althought he overhead is quite high for a spelling error.
<pleia2> ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor
 * pleia2 chuckles
<pleia2> well, mine IS quite old!
<pleia2> ok, maybe my old one dies tonight and I just back up the odt files elsewhere
<pleia2> what is this "name" of the branch supposed to represent?
<doctormo> pleia2: It's a unique name which gets used for the directory name and the push location name.
<doctormo> pleia2: Your the only person so far to have given it a try though, not a peep out of anyone else.
<pleia2> ok, another stupid question
<pleia2> nevermind, I figured this one out :)
<pleia2> it's great how writing out a question sometimes makes your brain start working
<doctormo> heh
<pleia2> is there a way to make groundcontrol/nautilus forget your lp credentials?
<pleia2> I think I have a bug, but I'd rather make sure I can duplicate it before submitting :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Sure, go to Applications > Accessories > Launchpad Account Configuration
<pleia2> logoff! excellent
<pleia2> yep, it freezes at "looking up secure shell keys"
<pleia2> so I never get to see my pretty face
<pleia2> but it does actually log me in
<pleia2> there you go doctormo, two bug reports :)
<pleia2> do I get a cookie?
 * doctormo gives pleia2 one of his chinese fortune cookies he just got
<pleia2> ty
<doctormo> Can you run the program via the command line and see what happens?
<doctormo> pleia2: `nautilus --quit; nautilus --no-desktop`
<pleia2> doctormo_: http://princessleia.com/temp/gc.txt
<pleia2> that's what pops up when I do the login
<doctormo_> pleia2: Could you check for the existance of bzr.svg ?
<paultag> doctormo_, watching Ground Control demo now. Looks nifty
<pleia2> doctormo_: on my system?
<doctormo_> pleia2: yes, it seems to be saying that bzr.svg exists, but that it's a 0 length file (I think)
<pleia2> doctormo_: no, but I did have a bzr directory!
<pleia2> if you have a ~/bzr this is what happens, oops :)
<doctormo_> pleia2: Oh, how interesting, that's the real bug then I guess.
<pleia2> bzr is something I created
 * pleia2 has ~/git ~/svn etc for revision control
<doctormo_> I've commited a fix
<DiegoTc> pleia2, got a question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/AdvocateTopics
<pleia2> sure
<DiegoTc> I remember Saj007 had that idea for the education FG in Beginners
<DiegoTc> but was only the idea
<DiegoTc> I propose to him that i was offering to help
<DiegoTc> but also, i was going to help in making the translation
<pleia2> cool
<DiegoTc> meaning that if spanish people enter the channel to ask for help
<pleia2> oh, great
<DiegoTc> there was going to be some link to go on spansih
<DiegoTc> but it was just the idea
<pleia2> I think it's a good one
<pleia2> eventually we do want to better support translations
<DiegoTc> and i am reading it right now and wondering
<DiegoTc> with who i have that for that
<DiegoTc> i have a little more experience with loco that with other topic in ubuntu community
<pleia2> so currently our process for "claiming" a topic is simply editing the wiki and putting your name next to it
<DiegoTc> |o|
<DiegoTc> well i was this name Organizer: Martin Owens Drafter: None
<pleia2> so if you wanted to write the, say, "Organising Events" class, you edit the wiki page and put your nick next to it, saying you're working on writing it
<pleia2> I'm talking about down in the "Classroom Topics" part of the page
<DiegoTc> yes i am seeing it right now
<pleia2> so if you look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<pleia2> you will see: Ubuntu Desktop Introduction -- Log of this course outline from doctormo, pleia2 developing
<DiegoTc> doing it rught now
<pleia2> \o/
<DiegoTc> i should add my name to the team also
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> be sure to link to your wiki page or something, so if someone wants to help they can contact you :)
<DiegoTc> If you are interested, simply introduce yourself on our IRC channel (#ubuntu-learning on irc.freenode.net) or Mailing List and one of the administrators will add you to the team!
<DiegoTc> i supposed you are one of the administrator
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> what's your lp name again?
<DiegoTc> so no need to send email :p
 * pleia2 could look it up, but is lazy
<DiegoTc> https://edge.launchpad.net/~diegoturcios
<pleia2> added :)
<pleia2> so when developing courses we leverage existing documentation heavily
<pleia2> so be sure to use the existing wiki documentation lots (and contribute back to it if you can!)
<pleia2> oh and this is how our courses are divided: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> eek, I need to get some sleep
<DiegoTc> pleia2, i know english but don't know the meaning of this phrase  we leverage existing documentation heavily
<pleia2> sorry, we use a lot of existing documentation
<DiegoTc> np, I learn a new word :D
<DiegoTc> well i add my name https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/AdvocateTopics
<pleia2> great!
<DiegoTc> I know there is a lot of documentation on how to form the Loco Team
<DiegoTc> so I should work with it on english
<DiegoTc> and went i have a chance i will make the translation
<pleia2> yes, if can :)
<DiegoTc> well I am leaving
<pleia2> me too, need sleep
<DiegoTc> have to study calculus and wake up early to go to work
<pleia2> ah fun :)
<DiegoTc> sometimes i feel i am old
<DiegoTc> and only have 18 :p
 * pleia2 is a decade older
<DiegoTc> hahah
<pleia2> thanks for making me feel REALLLY old ;)
<DiegoTc> haha sorry
<pleia2> ok, bedtime!
<pleia2> night :)
<DiegoTc> Good Night :D
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigel_nb> doctormo, ping
<pirata> ola
<pirata> hello
<IdleOne> aqui no puedes hablar español. ve a #ubuntu-es. escribe " /j #ubuntu-es " sin las comillas y dale a enter
<pirata> ok
<IdleOne> gracias
<pirata> my name is paul
<pirata> a you
<IdleOne> Welcome Paul, I am IdleOne :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: did you see doctormo's groundcontrol video? :)
<pirata> I live in cordoba
<nigel_nb> pleia2, yep
<nigel_nb> Now I guess I have to rewrite ;)
<pleia2> I'd keep both
<pleia2> give bzr instructions, and introduce ground control
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ok.  I need to talk to doctormo about it anyway soon :)
<pirata> I have 12 years
<pirata> Iyou
<nigel_nb> later folks, work calls :)
<pirata> hola
<pirata> soy
<pirata> pola
<pirata> djhbfinsdf
<pirata> sdfksdnjkgnsf+d
<pirata> g
<pirata> dfgh
<pirata> fdh
<pirata> df
<pirata> zhbsf
<pirata> hx
<pirata> g
<pirata> ad
<pirata> fgadg
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ....^^
<pirata> ad
<pirata> g
<pirata> ad
<doctormo> ER
<pleia2> pirata: stop
<pirata> g
<pirata> a
<pirata> dg
<pirata> adf
<nigel_nb> ah :)
<pleia2> later nigel_nb :)
<dinda> maybe their cat was walking on the kb ;)
<nigel_nb> doctormo, will you be around 2nite?
<nigel_nb> doctormo, need your help with integrating ground control with my course :)
<nigel_nb> dinda, oh yeah, with one paw at enter key ? ;)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: sure
<dinda> nigel_nb: heh - my cat manages to do all sorts of magic on my kb
<nigel_nb> doctormo, okay, we'll get that course done by first week of feb (determined)
<nigel_nb> dinda, hehe
<dinda> she somehow managed to turn my brigtness down to 0 while I stepped away
<nigel_nb> 0_0
<dinda> thought my machine was dead when I returned!
<nigel_nb> resourceful cat
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> when my boyfriend was visiting he kept leaving his old, dying macbook open
<doctormo> hey dinda! just the person I wanted to see
<pleia2> my siamese decided it was her favorite place to nap, and each time he'd come back it would be off
<pleia2> (probably overheated)
 * pleia2 said "stop leaving it open!"
<dinda> my had a 'cat butt proof' macbook cover made for hers to keep her kitty from sleeping there
<dinda> that is my friend
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> haha
<doctormo> Our cat "Barnaby" loves the laptops as beds
 * dinda goes to look for photo of said 'cat butt proof' item
<dinda> acryllic kb cover - was kind of neat
<doctormo> dinda and nigel_nb: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/
<nigel_nb> doctormo, already saw it yday nite
<nigel_nb> right when you posted it :)
<nigel_nb> um, rather 2day morning
<nigel_nb> and bug squad got a mail about it too! everyone loves it :)
<dinda> doctormo: nice!  how did you make the video?
<doctormo> dinda: gtk-recordmydesktop + cheese
<doctormo> dinda: But I figured you should see the fruit of your gripe with getting involved with lp+bzr
<dinda> doctormo: MagicFab was giving you props for this project :)
<dinda> doctormo: :)  schweet - always good to see griping helps make the world better in some cases
<dinda> doctormo: can you fix the weather now, please?
<doctormo> dinda: Hopefully I'll get you to test it.
<dinda> doctormo: if you can magically add about 10 hours to each day, then yeah I'll have time in 2011 - maybe ;)
<pleia2> controlling the time and the weather? dinda is hard to please!
<dinda> btw- I have an intern working with on just community learning projects!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> wow, that's great
<doctormo> dinda: Maybe we can get your community learning minion to play with it.
<dinda> she's not associated with canonical so I'm doing it all on my own time and we decided to help with this team
<dinda> she'll be showing up next week
<pleia2> hooray!
<doctormo> Fantabydozy
<dinda> her nick is: pwsquare
<dinda> she has 20+ years in training development and has been running ubuntu for a few weeks now
<pleia2> doctormo: have time to take a look at a blog entry I'm playing with for -learning?
<doctormo> pleia2: sure
<dinda> she's also taking  Moodle course as part of her Master's degree so that will really be helpful
<pleia2> doctormo: link in pm
<pleia2> doctormo: I'll also add a bit about ground control now...
<pleia2> I also want to document how we're currently assigning/people signing up for doing sections, since I explain it in irc a couple times a week
<doctormo> dinda: That will be useful, part two of this development push is to get moodle intergration etc.
<pleia2> cprofitt! have you seen groundcontrol?
<cprofitt> err.. that a person or an application?
<cprofitt> I have heard of ground control as an app... but not seen it.
<pleia2> the application
<pleia2> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/
<cprofitt> the one I heard of is similar to cacti from my understanding
<cprofitt> so this appears to be same name - different thing
<pleia2> I think you're thinking of groundwork
<cprofitt> perhaps...
<cprofitt> I just started playing with cacti
<pleia2> ground control is a naultilus interface for bzr :)
<pleia2> handles checkouts, commits, merge requests
<pleia2> all using your launchpad account
<cprofitt> yeah, doc talked about that
<pleia2> it's in testing now, looking good
<mhall119|work> ground control looks really cool
<pleia2> yeah, I'm excited! :)
<pleia2> DiegoTc: you rock! thanks for linking the resources :)
<DiegoTc> pleia2: you won me
<DiegoTc> i was going to said you that
<DiegoTc> right now
<pleia2> lol
<DiegoTc> pleia2: but i have a question
<pleia2> sure
<DiegoTc> which is the real objective of the How to spread Ubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/AdvocateTopics)]
<DiegoTc> on the wiki there is a lot of info about the topic
<DiegoTc> but what i should write about it?
 * DiegoTc wonders if pleia2 understood DiegoTc 
<pleia2> what you write is the course itself, so it can be taught by a teacher in a classroom
<DiegoTc> ohh
<DiegoTc> i understand now
<pleia2> this is the layout: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> so, for example....
<pleia2> you want to write "Forming a LoCo group"
<pleia2> in the "Overview" section you describe what a loco is
<DiegoTc> pleia2: is there any course finish to get an idea
<pleia2> in the "Demonstration" section you give the students a tour of what an existing loco looks like
<pleia2> in the "Practical" section you tell the students to pretend they are setting up a loco, or something
<DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc> I understand now
<pleia2> it's a bit tricky with advocate topics
<pleia2> we're focused on tech stuff for now, it's easy to do practical stuff with tech stuff :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics links to some of doctormo's completed classes
<pleia2> so like: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/
<DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc> i will write about the topic next week
<DiegoTc> had to finish exams at college first
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> let us know if you have any questions, once you have a draft I can look it over for you
<pleia2> IdleOne: stop getting me in trouble
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> errr, umm, what did I do?
<cjohnston> uh oh
<IdleOne> She doesn't scare me, she talks tough is all :P
<IdleOne> ok fine I'm lying
<IdleOne> She scares the bejeezus out of me :/
<cjohnston> me too
<pleia2> I just assume it's your survey which says I forced you to join UUD
<cjohnston> what did you do that
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> tho
<cjohnston> ahh
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<IdleOne> lmao
<pleia2> see!!
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> I knew I shouldn't of mentioned the channel
<IdleOne> :P
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> two people actually mention pleia2 in their responses
<IdleOne> just can't help tease pleia2, she handles it so well
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> your not in the other channel we are in together IdleOne
<IdleOne> not kissing up or anything but you seem to have the ability to read people better then most on irc.
<pleia2> that's because I've been on irc for like 12 years :(
<IdleOne> 11 here
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 is a bit of a junkie
<IdleOne> just think in 20 years there are going to be kids twittering about IRC and we can tweet back yeah I was there when it was cool :P
<pleia2> I don't think it was ever cool :\
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> IRC is always cool ;)
<IdleOne> yeah but they won't kow that lol
<pleia2> lol
<IdleOne> know*
<cjohnston> holy crap this is a long email
<IdleOne> cjohnston: is there another channel I can join where I can tease pleia2 more?
<IdleOne> hehe
<cjohnston> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage-chat #ubuntu-classroom-backstage-chat-offtopic #ubuntu-classroom-backstage-chat-offtopic-logged...WHAT'S NEXT!?
<IdleOne> I used to have 1 network 2 channels
<pleia2> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage is in window number 70
<cjohnston> you have 70 pleia2 ?
<cjohnston> i have 56 right now
<pleia2> well, if you don't count the status window...
<pleia2> it's not a problem until you reach 100
<IdleOne> I got 12. small potatoes
<cjohnston> 45 if I dont count status
<IdleOne> see you people are just crazy
<IdleOne> you don't even like 75% of the people in those channels
 * cjohnston goes to look at what other channels he can bug pleia2 in
<IdleOne> lol
<pleia2> several networks
<Pendulum> at home I think I have 18 channels (I'm at work so I specific to what I think are most important for me to be in during the day ;) )
<pleia2> but I am in a whole bunch on freenode
<cjohnston> clearly
<pleia2> hehe
 * cjohnston likes, "you dont even like 75% of the people"
<Pendulum> does that mean she doesn't like us? :(
<IdleOne> probably
<IdleOne> but.............
<cjohnston> Pendulum: thats how i took it
<IdleOne> we like her enough to compensate
<IdleOne> that survey, that was anonymous right?
<cjohnston> nope.. i know exactly who you are
<Pendulum> IdleOne: don't worry he also knows where you are and what you had for lunch. he's psychic, that's all ;)
<IdleOne> I can send a picture of myself
<IdleOne> cjohnston: dont bother sending me your home address.
 * IdleOne is psycho also
<IdleOne> :-)
<IdleOne> oh, psychic, hehe never mind
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigel_nb> paultag: ping
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-29
<doctormo> pleia2: what's that website you use to choose dates and time for meetings?
<pleia2> doodle.com
<doctormo> pleia2: I can't figure out how to use the website
<pleia2> hang on, on a call
<doctormo> sos
<cprofitt> pleia2:
<cprofitt> doctormo: you there?
 * pleia2 on marathon conference call
<cprofitt> pleia2: -- when off just hollar
<pleia2> will do :)
<doctormo> cprofitt: yes
<cprofitt> hey doctormo I am looking for a suggestion
<cprofitt> which course, of yours, would transfer well to Moodle?
<doctormo> cprofitt: The command line basics or the computer hardware would go well.
<cprofitt> do you have links so I can check them out?
<doctormo> Ubuntu Wiki
<doctormo> Search:
<doctormo>     * Logged in as doctormo
<doctormo>     * Log Out
<doctormo>     * Ubuntu
<doctormo>     * Community
<doctormo>     * Support
<doctormo>     * Partners
<doctormo>     * Wiki
<doctormo>     * Planet
<doctormo>     * Ubuntu Team Wiki
<doctormo>     * Lernid/Session Leaders
<doctormo>     * humphreybc
<doctormo>     * Marketing
<cprofitt> ?
<doctormo>     * SystemAdminTopics
<doctormo>     * User Preferences
<doctormo>     * Find Page
<doctormo>     * Edit
<doctormo>     * Comments
<doctormo>     * Info
<doctormo>     * Subscribe
<doctormo>     * Add Link
<doctormo>     * Attachments
<doctormo>     *
<doctormo>     * Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<doctormo> systems-admin.png
<doctormo> damn sorry
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<doctormo> I tried to paste a link and instead it pasted the entire header of the page
<cprofitt> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/
<cprofitt> is that one?
<doctormo> yep
<doctormo> ans the "local computer" one
<pleia2> I am putting the local computer one into bzr
<pleia2> then I think moodle
<cprofitt> ok... I will take a look at the command line then
<doctormo> pleia2: great
<pleia2> ran the script to create the structure in bzr last night, started filling in the easy bits to my branch
<doctormo> pleia2: That's fantastic, let me know how you get on.
<pleia2> ok, finally off the phone!
<pleia2> I'm writing a CourseAssignment page to describe how people select courses for assignment
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseAssignment
<pleia2> now hopefully I won't need to explain it again :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Your a command line goddess right? I need to somehow check if a PROJECTS= exists in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults and then add a line to it if it doesn't.
<pleia2> I'd just use grep
<pleia2> then perl
<doctormo> pleia2: Doesn't it require the use of a bash if statement?
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> doc -- what development environment do you use?
<doctormo> I'll be honest, I'm not very good with bash if statements
<doctormo> cprofitt: gnome-terminal + vim
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm on the phone with a client, give me 10min and I'll have something for you :)
<cprofitt> so how do you make your GUI elements?
<cprofitt> doctormo: how do you make your GUI elements?
<pleia2> doctormo:
<pleia2> if ! grep -q '^PROJECTS=' /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults; then echo 'PROJECTS=blahblah' >> /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<pleia2> fi
<pleia2> I'd do a line break between "then" and "echo"
<pleia2> silly irssi paste
<pleia2> so - if a line starting with "PROJECTS=" doesn't exist, it appends a "PROJECTS=blahblah" line to the end of the file
<doctormo> Wow it's laundry mountin time today.
<doctormo> Thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> sure thing
<doctormo> cprofitt: Oh I use glade-3 with gtkBuilder
<cprofitt> thanks... I finally trying to get started with programming
<cprofitt> but figuring out which tools I want to use has been frustrating
<cprofitt> it is not as 'easy' as using Visual Studio ... though I suspect when I finally get everything set I will be more rewarded (personal)
<doctormo> cprofitt: I've used Vidual Studio, so I can give you a comparison, I've also used Eclipse.
<cprofitt> a comparison would be great.
<cprofitt> Eclipse seemed FUBAR in Ubuntu
<cprofitt> unless I wanted to do Java
<doctormo> Eclipse has no maintainer in Ubuntu, so yes, fairly craptastic, it's also slow, buggy and not designed for python, perl or C
<doctormo> Although I did manage to get the python and bzr plugins working
<doctormo> Visual Studio is a fairly good all contained system, but it seemed to block or naturally make invisible external functionality.
<doctormo> It also sets a fairly strict path that leads to windows only results, so people develing in VS end up with windows only applications.
<doctormo> Even if they program in C or iron python.
<doctormo> What you might be interested in, is Quickly, it's about getting all the tools together to start a project the right way and then lets you develop it how ever you want.
<doctormo> Best practices, but not forcing you into things.
<cprofitt> Yeah... that would help
<cprofitt> I am planning to learn Python, Lisp (J) and C
<cprofitt> so getting up to speed on how to create a GUI and then connect code to it would be a big help
<cprofitt> MS Visual Studio obsfucates that process
<mhall119|work> Quickly is definitely something to look into then
<paultag> pleia2, poke :)
<paultag> pleia2, did you hear about nigel ?
<pleia2> paultag: morning
<doctormo> paultag: poky
<paultag> 's idea*
<paultag> pleia2, Morning!
<paultag> Hey there doctormo
<pleia2> paultag: classroom stuff?
<doctormo> paultag: I didn't, tell me
<paultag> pleia2, aye, Python + -dev
<paultag> doctormo, nigel wanted to start a python series from the dev team
<pleia2> paultag: yeah it's great, feel free to pick any time, as I told nigel this morning the only thing we have on the schdeule at the moment is the motu things on thursdays https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<paultag> and he asked me to talk with you pleia2 about scheduling it
<paultag> pleia2, Cool. I'll get some members to prepare, then we can work a few in
<pleia2> great :)
<IdleOne> is ubuntu-desktop still recommended to be installed when upgrading to newer version of Ubuntu? I remember it used to cause issues if not installed
<paultag> doctormo, I watched your video demo, I mentioned it the other day. Looks rad
<doctormo> paultag: It's good all the positive responses it's gotten, I'm glad people can see it being useful outside of this project.
<paultag> doctormo, aye
<pleia2> paultag: also, you're welcome to join us over in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage where we're doing all the -classroom planning
<pleia2> since, you know, you're not in enough channels already
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> I've been maxing out lately
<cprofitt> woot, RMS will be coming to Rochester
<doctormo> cprofitt: What for?
<paultag> cprofitt, my buddy is there
<paultag> doctormo, RIT
<paultag> he is talking to the school
<doctormo> cool
<paultag> I'm jealous
<cprofitt> Yes... he will be at RIT
<cprofitt> the only real issue is that it will be during the day
<cprofitt> so... parking will be an issue and I have to take the day off
<cprofitt> I got asked about speaking at FOSSVT too...
<cprofitt> I need to get the details, but I may do that.
<jcastro> can someone op maco in #classroom? She's taking over seele's class
<paultag> jcastro, what do you need?
<paultag> jcastro, the flags for ubuntu/member/* are +o, you should be able to op
<jcastro> oh
<paultag> jcastro, :)
<paultag> jcastro, well done :)
<jcastro> whoo!
<jcastro> I did it!
<paultag> jcastro, w00t! :) 'grats :)
<cprofitt> he jcastro
<jcastro> howdy cprofitt
<cprofitt> jcastro: has anyone from #fosscon contacted you yet?
<jcastro> yeah I have the mail sitting in my inbox
<cprofitt> Nice.
 * jcastro will reply today
<cprofitt> I got invited to speak at FOSSVT...
<jcastro> I am on the cusp of inbox zero!
<cprofitt> I have to look in to the specifics... but I am going to try to make it
<cprofitt> woah... inbox 0
<cprofitt> I have not seen that myself since day 0 of email
<cprofitt> jcastro: are you familiar with FOSSVT?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> I've been to vermont to talk about oss before with matt oquist and another guy
<jcastro> they run an .edu style oss conference up there
<cprofitt> http://www.ncose.org/node/47
<doctormo> jcastro: Interesting, I go up there quite often
<jcastro> oh dude, FOSSED
<cprofitt> its part of NCOSE
<jcastro> I've been to that one
<cprofitt> yeh... FOSSED is another one
<cprofitt> I am going to try to go to that one
<cprofitt> FOSSVT is another one of theirs.
<cprofitt> FOSSED is in Main - so it is a bit futher away
<doctormo> cprofitt: Is it worth going to FOSSVT?
<cprofitt> doctormo: not sure... not seen much on it...
<cprofitt> the Excutive director of NCOSE asked if I was interested in presenting
<cprofitt> Bryant Patten
<cprofitt> He spoke at OSSCON this past year
<cprofitt> and Open Edge
<cprofitt> Open Edge is in Australia
<cprofitt> I am trying to decide if I want to keep my domain name charlesprofitt.com or go to a new one
<cprofitt> jcastro: how many events do you attend a year?
<jcastro> cprofitt: usually ohio linuxfest, ontario linuxfest and penguicon
<cprofitt> penguincon -- where is that?
<jcastro> detroit
<cprofitt> are you close to use jcastro ?
<jcastro> I am in detroit
<cprofitt> Nice.
<cprofitt> I mentored a guy who dropped out of HS and ended up being a sports writer covering the Lions
<cprofitt> I forget what his name is....
<cprofitt> that is bad... forgetting his name.
<cprofitt> doctormo: would you be interested in going to either FOSSVT or FOSSED?
<doctormo> cprofitt: I would
<doctormo> VT is very near by, also near in heart.
<cprofitt> Cool... when I get more information I will pass it on to you.
<cprofitt> Perhaps we could both present...
<cprofitt> and wear the FOSS/Ubuntu colors
<doctormo> Sounds good, I have lots to talk about.
<nigel_nb> hello :)
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> sorry I couldn't talk yday
<doctormo> np
<nigel_nb> got back from work really late
<nigel_nb> ground control is great, now i have to factor it in to my course
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I have something else that might interest you
<cprofitt> hey dinda
<nigel_nb> doctormo: arent you in boston?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I am
<nigel_nb> doctormo: http://mairin.wordpress.com/category/inkscape-class/
<nigel_nb> doctormo: its an inkscape class taken by a fedora art member in some boston area school.. the training is sponsered by red hat
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: you making use of the existing inkscape course in Moodle?
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: didnt check yet, but we have now a partly written course for inkscape in terms of text, which may be rewritten
<cprofitt> http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=6
<cprofitt> we already have a Moodle cours (have for months) that covers Inkscape, Gimp and Scribus
<nigel_nb> oh, great :)
<cprofitt> it just needs to be x-fered to the asciidoc format
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> my bzr course is due
<nigel_nb> I have to finish it by end of next week
<sonny> I'm not learning much!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> wow.. 3 minutes
<Pendulum> not even. he expected to learn in 1 ;)
<cjohnston> i want to learn something
<cjohnston> like more about the back of my eyelids
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> btw, blogged about the project: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2481
<doctormo> pleia2: Fantasdtic!
<doctormo> *hugs* you've been doing a brilliant job of powering on with some documentation for the project, much needed.
<pleia2> *hugs*! :)
<pleia2> thanks
<doctormo> pleia2: How would I loop through 3 set strings in bash?
<doctormo> Ah I found it
<Edgar1> Hello anyone and everyone
<Edgar1> I would like to join in the Ubuntu Learning Course.
<pleia2> welcome Edgar1 :)
<pleia2> interested in writing a course?
<Edgar1> not sure of what I can write of. I could be a translator but more than english may not be something important yet
<Edgar1> Im a web developer and have sometime using ubuntu(almost a year)
<pleia2> cool, we will need translations eventually
<pleia2> do you think you could do some review work?
<Edgar1> thats cool, yes i think :)
<pleia2> great :)
<Edgar1> how and when can I start?
<pleia2> well, there are a couple of folks writing classes now that will need to be reviewed soon
<Edgar1> ok i see
<pleia2> right at this moment... mostly we're looking for people to write things
<pleia2> once we have something for review, we'll post it to our mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-learning
<Edgar1> mmm well, i dont know if its needed but i can write about web development in Ubuntu, anyway there are some pages that contain that information
<pleia2> like programs you can use for web development, or?
<Edgar1> yeah programs that have some relation for use in php and apache, programs written in C and can be used in php
<Edgar1> stuff like that
<Edgar1> also configurating MySQL could be something
<pleia2> hmm, trying to think of where this would fit
<pleia2> the configuring mysql and apache things would probably be under maintaining: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<pleia2> programming stuff would be under development: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/DeveloperTopics
<pleia2> if you check out the SystemAdminTopics page there is a section we need covered called: "Web Hosting, apache, php, MySQL, .."
<pleia2> what you'd probably want to do for something like that is take https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and put it into our CourseLayout format
<Edgar1> ok, i'll see that now. I have suscribed to the mailing-list
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> feel free to take your time, it's a big project so it can be a bit overwhelming at first
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-30
<Edgar1> ok, i will
<Edgar1> as I read in a blog post(dont remember of who) for ubuntu-learning will be using moodle. So in a future i may help with moodle in the programming side. I use it as student in the college, and have some of experience programming some stuff at it.
<pleia2> oh yes, that was my blog post
<pleia2> we do have a moodle install up: http://learn.ufbt.net/
<pleia2> we already have a couple sysadmins handling running the site though
<Edgar1> cool :)
 * Edgar1 what a coincidence that it was your blog :P
<Edgar1> i read it in planet ubuntu
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> evening cprofitt, Pendulum
<cprofitt> hello pleia2
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2
<DiegoTc> got a oftopic question to you
<pleia2> hey DiegoTc
<pleia2> sure, ask
<DiegoTc> what does "you are too wild and wooly for Western civilization"
<DiegoTc> means
<pleia2> that's a good question
<DiegoTc> haha
<pleia2> in my head I always interpreted it as "tough and wild" - but I never really looked up what it really means
<DiegoTc> well wild i now the meaning but wooly its first time i read it
<pleia2> Meaning
<pleia2> Lawless and uncultured.
<pleia2> Origin
<pleia2> This expression is of American origin and came into being to describe the 'wild' west of the country sometime after the Californian Gold Rush era of the 1850s.
<DiegoTc> haha you got it from here http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/411900.html
<pleia2> yes :)
<pleia2> hehe
<DiegoTc>  well crazy teacher i got on high school :p
<DiegoTc> (had to be yankee) just joking
<pleia2> haha!
<shrini> hai all
<cjohnston> mornin
<shrini> what is mean by "Next Meeting: TBD"
<shrini> cjohnston: hai
<shrini> cjohnston: good morning
<pleia2> "to be determined"
<cjohnston> the date of the next meeting has not been decided.. tbd == to be decided
<shrini> cjohnston: thats good
<cjohnston> decided determined, whatever
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> mornin pleia2
<shrini> i am struggling with configuring a canon lbp 2900 printer
<pleia2> morning
<shrini> is there any channel for cups?
<pleia2> there is a #cups but it looks pretty empty
<pleia2> might try searching on ubuntuforums.org
<shrini> pleia2: thanks. :-)
<pleia2> sure thing
<shrini> working for the whole day to make it :-)
<doctormo> pleia2: Most driver issues are with guttenprint rather than cups
<nigel_nb> hello folks:)
<pleia2> hi there nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey pleia2 ... aren't you supposed to be roaming around?
<pleia2> yeah, but it's almost snowing
<nigel_nb> haha... so stuck at home?
<pleia2> pretty much
<pleia2> it's not going to be too bad, but I dislike driving in the city when the weather is nice, let alone when it's snowing :)
<nigel_nb> haha..
<pleia2> so I am going tomorrow instead
<nigel_nb> better :)
<nigel_nb> after a marathon 15 hours in front of the computer tying away I'm back after an 8 hour brk :)
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> pleia2: thanks for the shout out on your blog :)
<pleia2> of course :)
<nigel_nb> lernid seems to be doing great
<nigel_nb> I see bugs open and close within hours :O
<nigel_nb> where's cjohnston ? havent seen him for days...
<nigel_nb> or its probabl that I haven't been here for days :(
<pleia2> yeah, he's been around lots
<nigel_nb> I wish Jan got over faster
<nigel_nb> come feb 1st, and I'll breathe a lot more easier.. its been a messy month
<Sodlig> Hello
<Sodlig> I run Ubuntu on a dual boot togheter with my WinXP.  So I tried installing an Intel g card driver. Somehow it got  messed up and after my shut off, it's unable to boot properly. It  gets passed the Ubuntu logo and so on, but then everything goes  black, unable to do anything not even press ctrl + alt + f2. So I  bet something got messed up in the xorg.file, therefor Im asking,  is it any way to fix it? Like, getting back to the d
<IdleOne> Sodlig: /join #ubuntu for support related questions :)
<Sodlig> Aint no regular #ubuntu? ;o
<Sodlig> Just some ubuntu-~
<Sodlig> And noone of it helps me ;p
<Sodlig> So thought I could give this a go
<Sodlig> My bad then ;p
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-31
<DiegoTc> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> doctormo: you on?
<doctormo> yes
<cjohnston> popey: that has stirred up quite a storm.. lol
<popey> meh
#ubuntu-learning 2012-01-25
<asdfoiu3> Hello world!
#ubuntu-learning 2013-01-23
<ketan985> hi lyz
<pleia2> hello ketan985
<ketan985> From Last few days I want to meet you, finally I got you in this channel
<pleia2> welcome :)
<ketan985> Well , I am linux system admin from surat, guj , India
<ketan985> I was just reading about your learning project on your blog. and decided to join
<pleia2> great, things are a bit quiet now as a small team puts together a draft class that future ones can be based on
<ketan985> ya, I would like you discuss a lot abt many things
<pleia2> did you sign up for the ubuntu-learning mailing list?
<ketan985> ya process is going with chating
<ketan985> Joined
<ketan985> ! pm
<pleia2> ok, feel free to write ideas to that list :) you can also read some of our class suggestions on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Materials
<ketan985> Thanks
<ketan985> It is very nice
<ketan985> hello lyz Can I chat a personally ?
<pleia2> ketan985: unfortunately I'm pretty busy tonight, but you're not interrupting anything here if you have project ideas or anything
<pleia2> so feel free to ask questions/whatever here :)
<ketan985> ok Thanks.
#ubuntu-learning 2013-01-25
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, do you think the learning materials may be ready for late march? my teacher said they can teach Ubuntu at my school if they get the materials
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we haven't even gotten the first trial class done :(
<pleia2> so I doubt it
<pleia2> hopefully will have the first demo one done by early feburary though
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me know so I can start working on that too :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll see if I can present it this year so they'll teach it next year
<pleia2> yep, we'll announce it on list when it's ready :)
